# Popsyche live! Again!



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

This is what happens when Judy and I drink several pitchers of beer, plus several bottles, and go to an open mic.  This bar actually booked us after hearing our last duet there. Forgive the production quality, slurred speech, and random pitchdrift. If you saw the system, you'd understand!  

Without further ado:

YouTube - half cups of sobriety open mic the iron horse inn

(feel free to laugh, I did!  )


----------



## Apophis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Abhorred (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't recall ever seeing a UV used like that before.

But then, neither will half of that audience... and possibly half of the performers.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> I can't recall ever seeing a UV used like that before.
> 
> But then, neither will half of that audience... and possibly half of the performers.



Trust me. NO ONE in that bar had ever seen a UV before, let alone the acoustic modeled abuse that thing was taking!


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Trust me. NO ONE in that bar had ever seen a UV before, let alone the acoustic modeled abuse that thing was taking!



I can see it now "Why does that galoppy gee-tar have that thar 7th string? *hick* are you one of those terrorists? I should kick your ass!"

(based on a true story)


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't know a big man like you could hit some of those notes Bill 

"Make him squeeeel like a pig!"


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 9, 2008)

It was more of a failed attempt at an alcohol-induced-memory-loss joke on my part. Ah well, at least I tried.

All the same, cheers to you for bringing out the big, bad MC for the gig. It's always nice to see something different!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

nitelightboy said:


> I didn't know a big man like you could hit some of those notes Bill
> 
> "Make him squeeeel like a pig!"



I've always told you I put the "harm" in harmony! I can sing higher than she can. (and way lower, too!)


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> It was more of a failed attempt at an alcohol-induced-memory-loss joke on my part. Ah well, at least I tried.
> 
> All the same, cheers to you for bringing out the big, bad MC for the gig. It's always nice to see something different!



Part of that good Loungecore sound!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I can see it now "Why does that galoppy gee-tar have that thar 7th string? *hick* are you one of those terrorists? I should kick your ass!"
> 
> (based on a true story)



Nope! That bar was full old hippies smoking cigarettes and strumming the shit out of their Martins. We were the only signs of life in the place.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 9, 2008)

hey , your harmonies are pretty good
Nice!


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2008)

Righteous!  Bill with the power metal SCREEAAAAAMMM!!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey I think the UV should fit right in with the hippies, being swirled and all.

Swim, swim, swim polar bear.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude, I expect to see this at Jemfest next year.


----------



## Naren (Jan 9, 2008)

You can definitely sing and play, Bill.  I'm personally not a fan of those kinds of vocals (country is the only style of music in existance I cannot stand), but you had some cool guitar stuff goin' on.


----------



## wretchedspawn (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't say I dug the music that much but it's awesome hearing more non-metal music on here. Pretty damn cool, dude.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

That's the kind of thing that we do as a duet. When all 4 of us are together and Judy is playing her Parker through that Bloody Murder, we sound a lot different. 
Eric, it really isn't country as much as a hippie blues. 

Jax, it was at the last Jemfest, sadly, you weren't.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That was really cool. 

I love that souped up folk music. Of course playing it on a Universe just makes it all that much better.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Jax, it was at the last Jemfest, sadly, you weren't.



Don't worry, I don't live too far from Orlando, so you'll see me before you know it!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Don't worry, I don't live too far from Orlando, so you'll see me before you know it!



Great! I can't wait to see the Monster Truck car crushing race you and Kevan have in the hotel parking lot! I'll drive your Cayenne and you can take the Hummer.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Great! I can't wait to see the Monster Truck car crushing race you and Kevan have in the hotel parking lot! I'll drive your Cayenne and you can take the Hummer.



Well, the Cayenne and Hummer are gone, but I'll definitely be bringing something down there to talk about. Only problem is I probably won't have any room to fit any guitars!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Well, the Cayenne and Hummer are gone, but I'll definitely be bringing something down there to talk about. Only problem is I probably won't have any room to fit any guitars!



Uh-oh! Hook a trailer to the Ferrari?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Uh-oh! Hook a trailer to the Ferrari?



Ferrari's are nice, but I was thinking more along the lines of a lambo or a saturn.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Ferrari's are nice, but I was thinking more along the lines of a lambo or a saturn.



 Saturn? A Gallardo Superleggera I could see, but... a Saturn?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Saturn? A Gallardo Superleggera I could see, but... a Saturn?



lol... I don't think I've ever even sat in a Saturn... It's kinda a personal joke between me and a friend of mine... But you never know...

In all honest, if I do get to make it this year, I'll probably be flying (and not from Jax).


----------



## Naren (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That's the kind of thing that we do as a duet. When all 4 of us are together and Judy is playing her Parker through that Bloody Murder, we sound a lot different.
> Eric, it really isn't country as much as a hippie blues.
> ...



I actually really like the blues, but those vocals were definitely not blues vocals. Sounded like straight-up country to me (vocal-wise at least. The guitar parts didn't really sound like country to me).

Unless "hippy blues" is a term for blues-like music with country-like vocals on top.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> I actually really like the blues, but those vocals were definitely not blues vocals. Sounded like straight-up country to me (vocal-wise at least. The guitar parts didn't really sound like country to me).
> 
> Unless "hippy blues" is a term for blues-like music with country-like vocals on top.



That is definitely one way to look at it. It is a straight 1-4-5 blues progression, and I would Say "hippie protest" blues would be a good way to describe it.

We cover a couple of Lucinda Williams songs which are kind of a modern "pop" country style(not to my liking), and we do some more serious blues stuff as well. This song was just an easy vehicle for Judy's political lyrics. I just Bellow along!


----------

